# All My Children



## Edwards_Mommy (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello everyone!

My name is Katie, and I'd like to introduce you all to my kids.

Jack is the oldest of my brood; she (yes, she) is a 9 year old calico cat with a sweet disposition and a tendency to try to groom my hair (it's almost 3 feet long, certainly a no-no!). Her favorite thing to do is hang out in my computer chair, waiting for me to come sit down (since I work and go to school online, she knows I'm gonna be back eventually).

Shelby is next in line for seniority; he is a 5 year old black and white short-hair cat with an attitude, but underneath it all he's a total softie. He loves to lay in your lap and purr, and if he really likes you, he'll lick you while you pet him.

Both of my kitties like to sleep on me at night, and though I'm rather allergic (mostly just a stuffy head) I don't have the heart to stop them. And I can't lie, I like the comfort of a happy furry body next to mine. (my husband doesn't count...lol).

Then we have Edward, my handsome little male bun, who is aprox. 6 months old if the pet store we got him from is to be believed. I plan on getting him to the vet soon for a check-up and any required vaccinations. Edward LOVES to hop all about in the couch while my son and I are in the living room during the day. Whenever I am in the kitchen I put up a baby-gate and let him romp around my feet while I'm doing dishes or fixing something to eat.

And last we have Charley, who is a 1 year old African Pygmy Hedgehog. He is the latest addition to our four-legged family, and though my husband is the one who has wanted a hedgie for years on end, it seems the little booger has gone and bonded with me. He'll let my husband handle him, but he huffs and puffs and impersonates a sea urchin, me, he runs all over and tries to hide in the crook of my elbow.

I also have a 3 year old (human) son named Adreyan, who I truly don't know what I would do without. He's a bright little ray of sunshine in my life; smart, funny, and very affectionate. He's a little... energetic (read energizer bunny) and overly enthusiastic sometimes, but then again so am I. 

=====

As for me, well, I'm honest, sometimes uncomfortably so. I don't beleive in sugar-coating life because it doesn't benefit anyone; the truth will set you free, and thoughtful, constructive criticism and advice will help you make your dreams come true.

I'm a hopeless romantic, and love anything with four legs or less, especially if it's cute, furry, or scaly (I heart snakes).

I tell people I'm crazy, but in a good way. 

Pictures will be forthcomming!

~Katie


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 2, 2009)

nice start to your blog..hedgies arent that common as pets here - the gardens where i live all have them, tho not the cute pygmy ones


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Oct 2, 2009)

I've seen the ones common to Europe and the UK...I think they're cute too, but I heart African Pygmy hedgies...I saw Charley and it was love at first sight. ^_^ I'l have to go through my pics or take some new ones to show everyone at their best. If you see any low-res pictures, my son took them with his toddler-safe digital camera.


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Oct 3, 2009)

Here are the pictures! ^_^

Jack:







Shelby:






Edward:






Charley:






and Adreyan:







Each one of my kids (furry and non) has their own unique personality and special place in my heart. I wouldn't change any of them for the world!

~Katie


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Oct 3, 2009)

Omg omg omg...

Charley is quilling! Poor little guy. He's all snuggly and cuddly, just wanting someone to hold him and make him feel better. I gave him a nice oil bath and some mealworms as a treat for being such a good boy.

There are new quills poking up everywhere on his back, neck, and bottom end, and it seems like every time I pet him or shift the blanket he's hiding under I see dropped quills. There are no bald spots, so it makes me wonder where the missing ones are coming from...

I'm suspecting that either he's one of the random hedgies that goes through a one year quilling, or the pet store really didn't have a clue about his age and who knows how old he could be. He's sexually mature, but that's really the only indicator of age I can visually verify, being new to hedgies...

I'm running in circles worrying over him (he's snoozing in his cage under a blankie atm) I just want to make this easier for him, I can only imagine how uncomfy it must be!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 3, 2009)

Great start to your blog. You have a cute furry and non furry family too.

Did you get Edward from a local german pet shop?

I hope everything goes well with Charley.


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes I did get Edward from a local pet shop. From what I've been able to tell he's a Rhinelander breed; has all the calico markings and everything...I think they're gorgeous, though I may be partial to calico anything.... ^_^

I think Charley will be ok in the end, he's been a happy healthy little hog otherwise. I'll need to get some oatmeal for his baths to help with the typical dry skin hedgies are prone to. I'm just nervous because I'm a new hedgie mom and want to make sure he's as happy and comfy as he can be.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Edwards_Mommy wrote: *


> Yes I did get Edward from a local pet shop. From what I've been able to tell he's a Rhinelander breed; has all the calico markings and everything...I think they're gorgeous, though I may be partial to calico anything.... ^_^



Cool, did you have to get a translator or do you speak bunny german?

Glad to hear about Charley, I know when I was very new to rabbits I was worried about anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Oct 3, 2009)

I think the language of love might just be universal. ^_^ Edward is such a sweet little guy; he's a snuggler, even sticking close when he's out of his hutch (we have one of the outdoor style hutches in our living room for him, hubby wanted to buy him a quality cage) in the kitchen and elsewhere. He likes to circle my feet if I'm up and about, or hop back and forth across my lap or behind my head while we're on the couch watching TV or I'm reading a book.

The cutest thing though is when he grabs my glasses by the bridge and pulls them off my face so he can give me bunny kisses. He won't do it with them on; I think he doesn't think he can reach my face if I have them on, because he'll lick on my hands/arms regardless. He's just a little bundle of love...^_^

Just about the only thing I'm sure of are my kitties...everything else in my life has changed in the past 5 years, the cats have been the only constant.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Edwards_Mommy wrote: *


> I think the language of love might just be universal. ^_^ Edward is such a sweet little guy; he's a snuggler, even sticking close when he's out of his hutch (we have one of the outdoor style hutches in our living room for him, hubby wanted to buy him a quality cage) in the kitchen and elsewhere. He likes to circle my feet if I'm up and about, or hop back and forth across my lap or behind my head while we're on the couch watching TV or I'm reading a book.
> 
> The cutest thing though is when he grabs my glasses by the bridge and pulls them off my face so he can give me bunny kisses. He won't do it with them on; I think he doesn't think he can reach my face if I have them on, because he'll lick on my hands/arms regardless. He's just a little bundle of love...^_^
> 
> Just about the only thing I'm sure of are my kitties...everything else in my life has changed in the past 5 years, the cats have been the only constant.



Thats cute.

Being a spouse of a military member is like that, my wife knows what you mean about change. I retired a few years back from the Air Force, the animals were the only constant for her too. Didn't have rabbits then, just the mutts and a couple of cats.

I salute your husband for his service and you too for the sacrifices you make.:USAflagwaving:

Edward certainly sounds like a bunny that is well loved and has a bunch to share.


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Oct 3, 2009)

My hubby is currently going through some pain therapy in hopes that he can go on his company's next deployment; he was injured in basic training and strongly discouraged from getting into combat situations because of the issue. Two surgeries and three years later and he's doing alot better. I don't want him to go, but I can understand why he'd want to watch the backs of these guys who have his every day on duty (he's a police officer).

Add in my life-long battle with depression (13 years, give or take out of 23) and ADD, and my animals are my saving grace. I think one of the only things my parents ever did for me was let me have a cat when I was in school; my first cat was my best friend and confidante, he passed away in 2004, and I miss him every day. 

*sniffle*

Talking about him always gets me weepy; we had to have him put to sleep because his kidneys were failing and he was in constant pain. He was purring when he closed his eyes for the last time...I want to think he was thankful to be in my arms and not be hurting any more.

I've had all kinds of animals over the years; snakes, sugar gliders, exotic fish...I guess I've just got alot of love to give to the 4 legs or less crowd (huge fear of spiders and most buggies).

I'm gonna quit babbling now...


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 3, 2009)

what a lovely family - fur, quill and non-fur

i still cant get my head round the fact that a hedgehog can be a pet:biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 3, 2009)

Snakes, reptiles ewww! Just not for me.


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Oct 4, 2009)

Snakes are seriously cool though, esp the smaller species. I had a Kenyan Sand Boa who was about the size of a primary pencil, and he was the most docile little thing. 

And my dad said the same thing about having a hedgie as a pet; he just didn't see how one could be someone's pet. Charley is one of the sweetest and most snuggly animals I've ever had (maybe because he's quilling and needs some extra love?) and as long as he trusts me, I don't have anything to worry about when it comes to the quills all over his back. Hedgies actually have very soft fur on their bellies if you can get them to open up to you! ^_^


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Oct 4, 2009)

Special Story Entry:

*Jack*


Jack came into my life in the later part of 2000, and has been one of my best friends ever since. I was one of those kids that would rather stay inside and read or play a game rather than go outside and play sports, so my animals were always around me.

Jack is named after Jack Skellington in Tin Burton's Nightmare Before Christmas. One of my friends named her, and the name just stuck. She doesn't seem to mind and is very much aware that she is in fact, a girl. She's actually very maternal, and sometimes I'm sad that she couldn't know the joy of true motherhood; she has been a wonderful surrogate mom to many of my critters though.

I'm not exactly sure what breed of cat Jack is. She came to me from a friend of my mother whose cat had given birth to unexpected kittens. All I know is she is a gorgeous calico with a very mellow temperament.

Jack has recently celebrated her 9th year of life, and is aging very well. Never prone to hairballs or other internal complications, she does occasionally eat too fast and leave me a nice mushy surprise on the way into the kitchen in the morning hours.

=====

I'm one of those people who think that animals are people too. Each of my animals is a person in my mind; they each have their own likes, dislikes, thoughts, and feelings. Somehow, unlike quite alot of people, they manage to put these aside at times and bring us comfort in our darkest hours. They also come to us in times of great joy and share their love and devotion with no reserve. You've never known true love until you've had an animal place it's life happily in your hands.

=====

Next: Shelby's Story


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Oct 4, 2009)

Shelby's Story

Shelby is an affectionate neutered male short-hair breed with an attitude. Think surly teenager and you've pretty much got him pegged. He'll act aloof and run around doing naughty things like scratching on the couch/walls/etc and tinkling on my husband's uniforms...but when it comes to me, he's a doll. I can call his name from another room or on the other end of the house, and he'll come running to wherever I'm at looking for a little lovin'.

Shelby is officially my husband's cat, and is named after the auto designer carol Shelby (my hubby is a big Ford Mustang fan). Shelby is approximately 5 years old and came to live with us from the same family Jack came from, so it's likely that the two are related in some way.

Shelby has fathered one litter with my father's cat Trinity, and they had 5 kittens. Named were Morgan (whom I adopted for aprox. 18mos and reluctantly rehomed once I discovered I was pregnant) and Snuggles (who lives with my little brother). There were three kittens who looked just like Shelby who found homes through one of my husband's supervisors at the time. He was later neutered when he began spraying everything in our apartment including the clean laundry! He's gotten a little chunky, but gets lots of exercise and has a good diet to keep him healthy.

Shelby is affectionately known as the cat of my relationship with my husband because we have had him since we have been together almost (the past 5 years) minus a month or so. One of his most endearing markings is a little black spot on his chin that looks like a goatee.

This little bugger has a habit of laying all over the clean clothes and covering them in a thick layer of cat hair before anyone even gets a chance to wear them. He can most often be found in a window catching some rays or hiding under the bed in the master bedroom, stealing some alone time away from my very active three year old son.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Edwards_Mommy wrote: *


> Shelby's Story
> 
> ...and tinkling on my husband's uniforms...


I would have been so mad at the cat. We had a cat, she passed on, that would see me in my blues and jump half way up my leg and try to climb up me. Snagging the blue nylon pants in the process. She gave up once we had her declawed. She didn't meow, she squeeked.


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't think a week goes by that my hubby doesn't halfheartedly threaten to toss the cat outside and let him fend for himself. Luckily Borax gets the smell out, and some oxyclean helps with the stains.

Jack and her sisters (one is passed, one still lives with my mother) can't meow...they squeak. Any idea what causes that?

Tomorrow I will be posting Edward and Charley's stories, stay tuned! ^_^


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 4, 2009)

brandy and whiskey chocolate labrador, whilst not being cat lovers, do applaude shelby's efforts in covering the house in fur. this is something they do themselves on a regular basis. they recommend sneezing over any sewing for extra effect. a good shake from nose to tail would also suffice


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 4, 2009)

I've never heard why some cats meow and some squeak. Her name was squeakers, original eh.


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Oct 4, 2009)

We had Jack, Pyro, and Silly...Silly doesn't make a sound at all, Pyro could barely squeak for her breakfast, and Jack really only "talks" when my son catches her in her hiding place and she has to call in the cavalry (Me). 

Perhaps it's a genetic thing?


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Oct 6, 2009)

*Edward's Story:*

A tale of cuteness that could not be ignored...


One warm day a couple of months ago, my husband and I were visiting a local pet shop looking for things for our cats. Of course, me being me, I stopped by the large open play area that housed the shop's male and female rabbit and guinea pig populations (in 2 separate tanks). After observing the occupants of both tanks for a while, I stretched my arm over the barrier and let my hand hover inside the tank with the males. Almost every animal in there took this as a sign to head for the hills and did their best to hide; everyone but a little white bunny who instead of running away slowly approached my outstretched hand.

He started giving me kisses and just didn't stop, I think he licked my entire hand clean before my arm began to go numb and I had to withdraw my hand from the tank. With my hand gone, the little white bunny stood up to stretch as far as he could against the glass, trying to get a good look around. Maybe he was looking for me?

I was trying to leave the shop without bringing home any animals, but something about this little bunny just tugged at my heart-strings; I couldn't leave him there, I knew somehow that he should come home with me. Out of all the others, this little guy picked me, and it still makes me feel special whenever he snuggles up on my chest and settles in to watch TV or read a book (though he tries to eat them half the time).

My little snuggle bunny is named Edward, and from what I can tell he is a Rhinelander breed. He's a little smaller than a football from nose to tail, and is approximately 6 months old. I'm in love with the calico rings around his eyes, they really set off the rich chocolate brown of his little eyes. I'm not sure how much he weighs, I can't get him to sit still long enough to weigh on our bathroom scale, and I'm not all too sure of it's accuracy anyway (so I don't know if it would even work to hold him and weight us both to get his weight). I do know that he is healthy and happy and eats like a little piglet. ^_^


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 6, 2009)

could be that a sensible little bunny was checking out the humans to see which one was going to give him his forever home..he definitely chose the right family:inlove:

hows the quilling going?


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Oct 6, 2009)

^_^

Charley is doing better, he's a little less cranky now, and from what I can see the new quills have all worked their way through the skin so they just have to finish growing in. Hopefully in a week or so he'll be done quilling and will feel better. 

I have an order of fabric coming so I can make him new cage liners and get him off of wood bedding, and a new wheel to replace the one the pet store gave us for him which is quite frankly in sore need of disposal. Just gotta wait on the speed of snail mail...

Edward is a saint. I know animals that wouldn't put up with an enthusiastic toddler, but my bun just sits quietly in his lap and let's my son pet him, no matter if he's going against the fur. I have to keep an eye on them so I can make sure everyone's playing nice, but since Edward and Adreyan get along, Edward can have lots more out-of-the-hutch time because he has a friend to play with! He also likes to play with Charley in his playpen, or at least hop around in there with him and give him a sniff or two. ^_^


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Oct 8, 2009)

and last but not least, Charley the Hedgehog

My family piled into the car and drove downtown in search of new per supply stores we had not yet explored. It's always good to know what kinds of things you can find locally, and what you just have to order online. My husband spied a sign for a store, and we turned around to go have a look inside.

This store seemed to specialize in small animals and fish; there was an enormous dog who had her own couch and play area who was apparently the store mascot. She was very sweet, just really really big...^_^

I was poking around looking for toys for Edward when my husband called me over to see something. At first when I looked into the cage, all I could see was a smallish animal curled in a ball in a corner of the cage, but my husband excitedly assured me it was a hedgehog! I was immediately intrigued.

My husband has been wanting a hedgehog ever since I've known him, and we had the extra money, so I said yes to bringing him home. I only have a say-so because I'm the designated animal caregiver/pooper scooper/etc...*grin* That and I love animals, so I'm usually the one who's paying attention to diet, making sure everyone has enough toys and gets enough play time...

The sign beside the hedgie's cage told us that he was a 1-yr old male, and that his name was Charley. We liked the name, and he seemed to respond it it once he was awakened, so we kept it and it's definitely grown on us (my 3 year old can even say it!). 

We've only had Charley for about 3 weeks, but he's settling in very well. He's not a big fan of bath time, but since he tends to get poopy-feet, he at least has to have a foot bath every few days. Since he is quilling I have been giving him an oil bath every few days as well to help with his dry skin and to help ease the discomfort of being stabbed from the inside out by his new quills.

We just made the transition from wood shavings to fleece as bedding last night, and he seems to be loving it. I've got to say I do too, as I'm allergic to most of the bedding due to dust/mold/etc. 

Charley likes to come out and play after we have breakfast in the morning and hang out for about an hour or so (I think he stays for the mealworms...), and during this time he's our little explorer. He also comes out in the evening and plays for a bit, though during this time he's more of a cuddler, preferring to hang out in a warm lap wrapped up in a towel or piece of blanket.

I've been teaching my son how to hold Charley, and apparently Charley approves of his technique; he doesn't even roll up into a ball anymore when he sees a hand coming toward him. I've also been bribing him into loving on my husband and son by encouraging them both to feed him his daily mealworms. The way to a hedgie heart is through the tummy, at least in part.

^_^


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 8, 2009)

Cute story about Charley.


----------



## myheart (Oct 8, 2009)

Such nice stories about all of your fur-kids. Sounds like you have had a varied past in pet care. Any other critter(s) you are looking forward to having as a family member?

myheart


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Oct 8, 2009)

I would love to have another snake, but they give my hubby the willies. I had a small Sand Boa a few years ago and he was ok with him, so perhaps another small snake won't bother him much. Any future pets will have to wait till we get back to the States...as it sits I may have to find a shipping company to get Edward and Charley back home (the gov't will take care of our two cats).

I do miss my sugar gliders, but they have a good home with one of my husband's former battle-buddies and I wouldn't take them away from that after they've bonded with a new family.

I think for now I'm fairly happy with my kiddos, no matter their species. I've got to say I'm liking the hedgie-momma feeling, so there may be another in our future...^_^


----------



## myheart (Oct 8, 2009)

*Edwards_Mommy wrote: *


> ...I've got to say I'm liking the hedgie-momma feeling, so there may be another in our future...^_^



I think I tend to gravitate towards those that need more attention from me also. With all of the extra care you have to give Charley during his quilling, it just makes it that much easier to fall madly in love with him. I know it puts me over the top when I get to do extra mothering... 

myheart


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Oct 8, 2009)

*grin* I know what you mean...it would be great if all the animals could cuddle in the bed with me, but my husband would have a fit. Apparently "accidents" bother him alot more than they do me. I just wash the soiled linens.....*shrugs*

But the cats would try to play "catch the bunny" and lord only knows where Charley would get stuck if left to his own devices. Kiddos need supervised play time!

I'm just the mothering type. If I could bear it I'd be working at an animal shelter helping with rescues, but the ones who've been hurt or abandoned break my heart, so for now I'm happy with donating funds and food to rescue groups and no-kill shelters back home. ^_^


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Oct 10, 2009)

My little prickly buddy ^_^


Tonight I was fixing everyone their late night snack before bed, and guess who helped me make my fruit salad? Charley!

He sat on my shoulder the whole time and just sniffed and watched. It was the sweetest thing I've seen in a while, normally he doesn't like being anywhere up high and will do his darndest to get down. He won't take any from me, but I think that"s just him being shy.


----------



## myheart (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like one of those moments that make you say, "Awe..." and wish is would never end. 

Do you belong to any other forums for your other critters? I just figure there has to be a hedgehog site that has tons of information for newbies. Charley sounds so cute, he makes me wonder if I can find more room in my house for one more cage.

myheart


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Oct 13, 2009)

I do belong to a hedgehog forum (http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/) and it's a really cool place if you want to learn more about hedgies, see some cute pictures, etc. It's able to be viewed by non-members, you just can't reply to topics. ^_^

Charley's got a prickly little personality, but I think alot of it stems from being uncomfy as he's growing in new quills. He LOVES to go outside and explore, but it's getting way too cold here for that; he seems content to run around the pen in the kitchen I made for him, or chill in his cage in my bedroom where it's nice and warm.


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 13, 2009)

im sure i saw something on the bbc website about the popularity of pygmy hedgehogs as pets:?


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Oct 13, 2009)

They're very popular in western Europe as well as in the US. There is alot of confusion as to their health and dietary requirements, so lots of research is a must before you decide to bring a quilled buddy of your own home with you. We didn't know all that much when we bought Charley, and some of the care books available in print are 14 years old...

I'd definitely check out that link to the hhc forums, there are quite a few breeders there who can answer questions and recommend the best care and feeding for hedgies. ^_^


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 13, 2009)

im sticking to bunnies and dogs:biggrin2: perhaps when the kids have left homeleaseplease:leaseplease::waiting::waiting:then i shall have the space for more pets


----------



## myheart (Nov 4, 2009)

Just thought I would check in with you to find out how your fur-kids are doing, as well as life in general. Is everyone happy and healthy? Is Charley done quilling? 

Has your husband been deployed yet? How did his therapy go? How about yourself, are you managing okay?

myheart


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Nov 6, 2009)

^_^

Charley seems to be done quilling; I haven't found any dropped quills or new ones comming in for almost a week. He is currently having the time of his life with a completely new cage set-up including custom liners, blankies, etc that I made yesterday.

My husband hasn't been able to complete his therapy yet, he still has a few more sessions to go which will have to wait for at least 3 more weeks as he's being sent to a class a few hours away. He's doing a bit better though, he's about to be promoted and has somehow proven himself to everyone so he's no longer getting the short end of the stick from his superiors. IMHO, it's about time.

My son is so proud of himself, he managed to do his business in the potty yesterday! He also mimicks daddy's pee stance and occasionally makes it in, which tickles him pink. I couldn't be more proud of him and visions of diaper-free days are dancing in my head. ^_^

As for me, I could be better, but I could be worse too. I'm happy in the sense that everything in my life is going smoothly at the moment; seeing a decent therapist and discussing the possibility of my having Adult ADD in conjunction with whatever else is going on in my noodle. I'm having some marital moments, but luckily since hubby is less down and out because of work, he's able to help with most things. 

The kitties are doing well, they chase each other around the house during the day and then fight over who gets to sleep on mommy's head/legs at night. It's great to be wanted, but I fee so bad when I have to move them so I can shift positions. ^_^

Edward is a happy little bun as well, loving the new salad mix I found for him at the grocery (a mix of 5 different lettuces) that I mix in with his other greens and veggies. Too bad strawberries aren't in season anymore, he goes nuts for those.  I try to let him out while I'm working in or near the kitchen by blocking off the kitchen with a baby gate and giving him free run there, but if I'm not in there he wants none of it. He just sits by the gate and stands up to look for me. He really is a momma's bunny, but I love the cuddle time. My only complaint is that my skin marks easy, so even him snuggling in his fave spot (y chest) leaves all kinds of scratch-like marks and makes my physcian wonder what the heck I'm up to these days. ^_^

Thanks for asking about everyone, it means alot to me.

~Katie


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so happy to hear about what has been going on...the gud, the bad, and the ugly lol 

I havent seen u on in a while I was getting worried. I feel better now lol


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 6, 2009)

:bunnydance: welcome back!! nice to read some good news too!


----------



## myheart (Nov 6, 2009)

Sending good vibes for your hus-bun's promotion and all that is good in the world.

ray:

btw... I agree, there is nothing in the world like being needed by somebody whether they have fur or not. Mmmmm .... kitties who sleep on us.... nothing better... 

myheart


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Nov 6, 2009)

These past few weeks have been very hectic with school (I'm working on my AS in graphic design) as I have 2 classes this 5-week period and have at least 2 projects per class, per week I have to work on...it's busy as anything but very worth it as I'm approaching a 3.7 GPA! ^_^ So I haven't been online much other than to check in on threads in my forums and check my e-mail...

I'm waiting on Charley's new wheel to come in, I ordered a hand-made wheel from someone on my hedgehog forums, and I can't wait to get it. The man who makes them had a back/spinal injury so it'll be a little bit till he catches up on his orders. Everyone raves about them though, so I'm really excited. ^_^ I had to take his original wheel away from him because it had a wire mesh on the running surface and his little toes were slipping through and getting cut up! Now the only one I can find is unfinished wood and it's 30 Euro...like 45 bucks....nah...especially since I just finished spending 70 Euro on a heat setup (heat emitter bulb, thermometer, timer, etc) for him. I think I spend more money on my kids (furry and non) than I do anything else, it makes me smile to know they are healthy and happy and have the best I can give them.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey Katie how is everything going by u??? Still hectic???


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Nov 12, 2009)

A little, my two classes I'm currently in are over with this coming Sunday and then I get a few days off before the next round starts up again. 

Some big news though, my hubby actually set up a date night for us this coming Saturday! He got a sitter and everything, it's the first real date we've had in at least 18 months! I love my son more than anything, but I can't lie, a few hours of couple time sounds like heaven. Only another 18 months till he gets to go to kindergarden and wear out the other kiddos instead of mommy. ^_^

Also clearing off my plate so I can give more time to the fur-kids and my graphics...I finally quit my job of writing copy for webzines and articles for databases because it seemed a little misguided to devote so much time to something that's not a part of what I want to do for a living.

So lots of good stuff, just busy busy busy.

More photos of the kiddos coming soon!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 12, 2009)

OMG the date night sounds fabulous!!!! I love my boys too but yes time alone...AWESOME  

What r u going 4 anyhow?? (for a major I mean)

Wow quitting your job is such a bold step, but doesnt it feel like a weight has lifted??


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 12, 2009)

:bunnydance:definitely does you good to get some time away from kids once in a while.


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm majoring in Graphic Design; it's a pretty general arts-based course with classes teaching the current industry standard software. I'll have my Associates degree in July of 2010, and if we have the funds to support the student loan payments I want to go for my Bachelors degree too. I'm a total nerd. ^_^

When I was working, I might have been getting minimum wage out of the deal and I'm pretty sure one of my bosses was trying to give me an ulcer. The stress was so not worth the money in other words. I love writing, but I'm more suited to the creative sort; I don't have the gene that allows me to flat out lie for the sake of selling something. I'd make a terrible used car salesperson that's for sure.

Since I quit I do feel better; I have so much more free time I don't know what to do with it! I want to get my graphics portfolio updated and start seeking work in that arena once I have a better looking resume. I'm a firm beleiver in having a job you enjoy so you can at least have some fun during your day and still get paid for it. ^_^ I just got sucked into the writing gigs one after another and since they were paying it was easy to tell myself I'd just take one more...

And I wouldn't be so eager to bolt from mom-duty if it weren't for the fact I'm the 24/7/365 caregiver for my little guy, and 40+ months of that with only maybe 7 days total of relief has made me a bit stir-crazy. There are no shortage of those who do dumb things like drink & drive, so my hubby has always been on a 12-14 hour day and needs his rest when he is home...and I'm paranoid as anything about finding a good babysitter asp with all the news stories you see of shaken babies and the like...

Wow, that was a mouthful.

And now to distract you all from my ramblings, cute pictures:

















Edward's been a bit camera-shy lately since it's been chilly. We just bought a few space heaters so maybe he'll come out and play more without a blankie. ^_^


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 12, 2009)

WOW that was a mouthful!!! lol but I am happy to see u have your priorities in order. I give u a lot of props for doing the things u want, and staying true to the family...Kudos

I used to b one of those ppl also that worked for the money and HATED every moment of it. But now I do daycare and Like it. My ideal "job" is to be a professional quilter, with all the stuff I need here at the house. Or b one of those ppl that give seminars on quilting. Pipe dreams tho.

If you need help or have questions on a provider for your child let me know I might b able to help.

OMG they r great pics thx 4 sharing!!!!


----------



## myheart (Nov 12, 2009)

It is a good thing you don't live in the states... I think I would have to find your house to nab-up this little guy for my very own!! 






Since all of your stories about Charlie, I have been asking around about hedge hogs. I was told they are not much more work than taking care of a stuffed teddy bear. Is that true? What does your little guy eat? I really do need to check out the hedgie site you mentioned for more in-depth information before I jump into being a hedgie-mom. 

myheart


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Nov 13, 2009)

Hedgies are a fairly low-maintenance pet from what I've experienced with Charley. They need at least 3 square feet of cage space, one hedgie to a cage. They love to run, so they need the biggest rodent wheel you can find, a crock of food, and one of water. Add in a place to sleep and a few toys and they'll be happy as clams. Take them out to play of an evening for at least 30 minutes a day and they're set for life.

Since they're little and technically an exotic, you'll need to know about a good vet in case they get sick, but the vet bills are no more than any other pet in case of an emergency.

Charley eats a mix of high-quality cats foods and mealworms as treats. Any commercially mixed hedgie food isn't the ideal diet because it doesn't have enough of the stuff they need (protein mainly, hedgehogs are insectivores in the wild). 

And one of most important things to think about as far as their living conditions is heat. Ideal temp is about 72 degrees F. One-time set-up for a ceramic heat emitter lamp, thermometer, etc is about 100 bucks, but then you just set it and check it once a day to make sure it's working. 

I've been doing research since I brought my little guy home so I could go on and on. Long story short though they're very quiet, don't really smell any more than any other pet and just need a little lovin'. Alot of people I;ve talked to say that their hedgies like to cuddle in their lap under a blanket while they watch tv, surf the net, etc and they love it.

^_^

I'm off to the store to see if I can find something cute to wear on my date tomorrow night!


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 13, 2009)

:faint:thanks to you posting such cute hedgie pics i am now unable to focus on my housework - the bathroom will not be cleaned, nor the laundry done. end of civilization as we know it really

know what you mean about being a24/7/365 mum. been there done that! once they start some form of school it gets a bit better! x


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Dec 20, 2009)

Just an update for everyone:

Edward is getting his hutch/cage moved closer to a heater tomorrow b/c it got down to -2 degrees outside last night and even with the heat on full blast it still got waaay too cold in the living room for my liking. He did let me take some pictures of him today during play time on the couch, so those should be up soon!

Charley is a happy healthy little pog (pet hedgehog) now that I have made him a few sets of cage liners and accessories. I even made him little pillows and pillow cases to go with his blankies. ^_^ He doesn't like the cold at all (too cool of a temp can cause him to try and hibernate which is fatal to pet hedgies) so he has his cage in my bedroom which is kept at about 70 degrees and he also has a ceramic heat emitter for the night time when it is colder. The bulbs for the heat emitter cost about 30-40 bucks each, but I can tell it really makes a difference for him.

Jack and Shelby are loving the fact that my hubby bought some portable space heaters for our living room and my office; they camp out in front of them when they're on and just bask in the heat and the glow that comes from them while they're active. I feel sorry for Jack and often sneak her into the bedroom after my hubbers is asleep so she can enjoy the comforts of being in the warm room all night (she's almost 10, so I know there are some issues that come with being an older cat). Shelby has a patch on his hind leg that is refusing to heal properly and grow fur back after he licked it raw during a 1 week period while he had what I call a "hot spot" or highly itchy area and I didn't realize what he'd done till I saw blood. I then spent the next week bandaging his leg so he couldn't lick it and I paid for that with some blood of my own as he was very adamant that I not touch that particular spot AT ALL. It's on the mend now, just not healing the way I'd like it to.

About 2 weeks ago I was diagnosed as having Adult ADHD Inattentive Type. This means a whole new world of treatment options and strategies has opened up for me, and about mid-January I will be trying my first ADD medications to find one that will work with me. I've got a delay since I have to get off of a long-term anti-depressant I've been on for a while and I can't quit it cold turkey without some killer withdrawal effects. I'm very excited about the possibility of "curing" some of my problems (mainly not being able to focus, finish big projects aka homework, or remember things) that are common ADD issues. My mother laughed when I told her, and even as much as I'm not on the best terms with my parents, I can see the similarities between myself and my mom, and we've both been labeled as being depressed our whole lives. If only doctors (and parents really) look to those children who weren't hyper little bouncy-balls, but also those that just plain had trouble with school and life and got them tested for ADD too...

My husband has been responding really well to the new treatment regimen he's been on even though his injections were delayed by a school and a series of ranges. He seems happier now, and in much less pain as he plays with the baby much more (wrestling, tickling, etc). I'm ecstatic because it means that he's having a better quality of life and isn't in pain every minute of the day. Now if we could only work out why he can't seem to sleep (is insomnia contagious? lol) we'd be golden.

As for Adreyan, my little bundle of energy might be going for some check-ups in January too to see what I can do to help him prep for Kindergarten (he's 4 next year). I'm starting to see/hear some speech difficulties (almost as though he's not able to hear us enunciate words properly) though that could just as much be the fact that he talks almost too fast to be understood at all. My being diagnosed with ADD makes me want to have him tested (though I know that to a degree all kiddos are hyper, I know I was!) so I can know what methods might work better for him as far as teaching and learning. I will not be putting him on medication unless absolutely necessary for his education, I do not think young children should be drugged offhand simply because they are active. My little brother was almost put on Ritalin (


----------



## myheart (Dec 21, 2009)

Such a great update Katie. I do start to wonder/worry about folks if I don't see them post in awhile....

Is there something really wrong with your heating system? Is it a building construction fault? Wow, sounds like most of your place is down around fifty degrees!!! That isn't good for any of you! Can you get your hands on any of those electric baseboard heaters? I know people use them around here if the room is an addition without basement and ductwork from the furnace. Brrr.... keep yourselves warm!!!

How are classes going? Did you have finals yet? I know everyone is trying to finish up for the Christmas break and to prepare for winter semester.

Glad you might be getting the right treatments soon. It can't be good for you to have been taking the 'wrong' meds for so long. I do hope that all works out for you.

Please stay warm!! Sending lot's of hugs to help... :hug:

myheart


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Dec 21, 2009)

Unfortunately I live in Germany where apparently the concept of Central heat/air conditioning never really caught on, and since I live in a rented apartment off-base, it's like living in an average German home. What I have are radiators, 1 in each room up against the wall, and that's all we have to heat our rooms. In Edward's case, he's all the way across the room from this radiator, so he's getting almost none of the heat. Thankfully he has a nice nest box area to hide in and conserve his heat, and during the day I set up a space heater near him so he can warm up, but I can't leave it going at night for safety reasons, plus I know he has sensitive eyes.

And forget air conditioning...my air conditioning is otherwise known as a window. I'm very thankful it only gets up to the high 70's in the summer on average, or else we'd all expire from the heat...>_>

I get so distracted by life and school that I'll forget I'm even on some of my forums, it's really sad as I know I'd have alot of fun if I could remember to go to them more often.

School is going as well as can be expected...current prof. is quite the douche, but I only have one more week of dealing with him and then I have a week off before the next round of classes begin. I'm slotted to graduate in July of 2010, and after that I'm hoping to get my portfolio in good order and start looking for work. I also want to get my design blog started during this time and get used to updating it on a reliable schedule. I really want to go for my bachelors degree, but I have to consider finances as well as whether or not I want to specialize my field of study since my university also offers more focused programs for web design, product packaging design, etc.

Lots of stuff to think about....The doctor and I are looking to begin finding my ideal ADD medication about mid January...what a birthday present that will be, getting my sanity back! lol ^_^ (My birthday is the 17th of January).


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Dec 26, 2009)

Here is the Photo Update I'd promised. ^_^

Charley after a bath:





Edward posing for his glamor shots:








Jack and Shelby enjoying their Christmas presents:





Adreyan posing on the couch:





Some outdoor shots after our first snow of the season:








Opening Christmas gifts:








My Christmas present from my grandmother:






My grandmother can't get out much these days; not only is she getting into her 80's but my grandfather recently went blind and needs her help around the house more than ever. So she sent money and we got to pick out our own gifts this year. It makes more sense than paying outrageous shipping fees to mail stuff over here to us anyway. So I got to take a trip to this huge IKEA store in Mannheim and picked out the shelves and glassware you can see in the photo and made my own mini-bar. Once I get things all done the bottles of alcohol will probably be going between the shelves and the wine rack so they don't have to be on their sides and risk any leaking. 

Overall it's been a lovely Christmas and though there were some rough patches, we still had a wonderful holiday. Please send positive thoughts to my hubby who nearly cut his finger half-way off Christmas Eve trying to assemble our son's new bike. He got to the ER and got stitched up fine, but has 7 stitches and is feeling generally crumby due to the pain and the effects of the painkillers they gave him at the hospital.

Hope everyone had a happy holiday!

~Katie


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 26, 2009)

bunny whisker pics! more cuteness after hedgie pics

my son was a thomas the tank engine addict so you have my sympathies if the theme song is driving you round the bend

its good to read that things are looking up for you - apart from hubby injuring himself assembling a bike that is. i wish you well sorting your meds out - definitely a good start to the new year!

:bunnydance:


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Dec 26, 2009)

Luckily he's new to thomas so it's not driving me nutty just yet, though with my luck he'll get nothing but tho,mans things for his b-day in June and I'll be up to my eyeballs in it. ^_^ My little brother was a huge fan back when the trains were made of die-cast metals just like hotwheels cars, and when all of the stuff wasn't so dang pricey. I wish he hadn't lost his trains when my family was evicted from one of our homes a few years back, I would have loved to have had them for my son to play with, the passing along of stuff makes me all sentimental. ^_^

My husband had zip-tied all of the tools he'd need to adjust the bike together and was using a knife to cut the bundle apart when he hurt himself. He had to drive himself to the hospital because I can't drive legally here AND I can't drive a stick-shift, and our relatives over here had already had a few drinks and couldn't drive either. Luckily it was his left hand, but I was still a nervous wreck thinking about him trying to drive 1-handed on these slick roads (it rains constantly here in the winter...>_>). They gave him Percocet for his pain, and it's making him sleep alot more then he's used to, so he feels that junky feeling you get when you sleep too much. Luckily he's off work on leave for 2 more weeks, so he'll have plenty of recovery time before he has to go back to work, and an awesome scar to show off to the other guys...men....lol

I'm half-way through my regimen to get off my anti-depressant, and I find it kinda funny that I find myself feeling better and better the less the stuff is in my system. I just have to remember to keep taking my anti-anxiety meds or I get a little wacky and manic...being awake for 2 days straight and not really missing the sleep is creepy when you're not used to that sort of thing, let me tell you. It's really too bad the way Xanax works, I know a few people in my life who could so use a chill pill *grin*

I'm off to do all my chores I've been ignoring b/c it was Christmas Eve/Day...and then later I get to take my final exam for my web design class and then it's a week off before new courses begin!

Wish me luck! ^_^

~Katie


----------



## myheart (Dec 26, 2009)

Awe, Katie, your son is so cute!!! You could have him visit me for a bit anytime! I bet he is such a helper-guy for you around the house.

Sorry to hear about hubby's mishap. I know about cutting blades... no matter how dull you think they are, they are still sharp enough to do damage.

Love all of the critter pics. Edward is one handsome guy! I could just snuggle Charlie and all of his cute hedgie charms. Your kitties look so comfy on their new beds. My kitties just sleep on my bed and call it good no matter how many cat-beds I get for them.

The area that you live in looks very nice. Do you have good neighbors? I lucked out when I bought my house... my immediate neighbors are great, but the folks across the street could stay on that side, if you know what I mean.

Have a Happy New Year if I don't see you on-line before then. :toast:

myheart

btw... keep us posted when that new bar gets stocked up for visitors.


----------



## hartleybun (Dec 26, 2009)

:bunnydance:loads of good luck coming your way:bunnydance: we are also blessed with very good neighbours - makes living in a village a whole lot easier


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Dec 26, 2009)

Janet:

My son loves to "help", sometimes by picking up some toys or helping me carry laundry from one place to the next for sorting, washing, etc. Then sometimes he likes to make huge messes and then watch me clean them up, it's really 50/50. ^_^

My husband's knife was sharp on purpose, as he uses it for work and home purposes, he was just unlucky this time I guess. Apparently it's a family tradition for someone to go to the ER on Christmas too...>_>

I love all my fur-kids, and everyone got something for Christmas. Edward got a new waterbottle and some chew sticks, Jack and shelby got the white fleecy-looking pet beds you saw them lounging in, and Charley got a little truck. I see them as little hairy people and don't think they should be left out when the love is being spread around.

I mind as well not have neighbors, as they do not speak to me unless they need me to move my car for their construction efforts. From what I can tell, Germans are wary of befriending Americans who are living here while in the Services as they like to maintain their friendships and tend to be left hanging once a family moves back to the states. At least, this is what they told us in our orientation classes. I guess too many families got burned during WW2 and other campaigns that had us living over here and then stopped talking to them after we went home.

As for the bar, I've got a bottle of un-opened Bacardi Razz rum, and opened bottles of Jager, vodka, Disarono, various schnapps and such in the fridge. I'm planning on moving everything out to the counter because it's taking too much space in the fridge, and as far as I know you can let alcohol sit at room temp once opened without any adverse effects. I'm wanting to add a few bottles of wine to the rack as I love a glass of sweet red wine when I'm having an Italian dinner night. ^_^



Happy new year to everyone, in case I'm not back before then ^_^


----------



## myheart (Dec 26, 2009)

*Edwards_Mommy wrote: *


> As for the bar, I've got a bottle of un-opened Bacardi Razz rum, and opened bottles of Jager, vodka, Disarono, various schnapps and such in the fridge.



***goes to check on the price of plane tickets***


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Dec 26, 2009)

*grin*

I've been mixing drinks for years, and I have to say I love Fuzzy Navels and Jager-Bombs. Anything with rum is good too, as I get very chatty and giggly...vodka just makes me sleepy. ^_^ I used to mix the drinks for my parents' office parties and always got high praises!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 26, 2009)

Great blog! I just ''discovered'' it and read all your posts, your a good blogger, it's fun to read 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Dec 26, 2009)

Grace, you have no idea how much that makes me smile. I'm planning on opening a blog middle of next year for my graphic design escapades, and I hope to have lots of readers! ^_^

~Katie


----------



## myheart (Dec 26, 2009)

*Edwards_Mommy wrote: *


> *grin*
> 
> I've been mixing drinks for years, and I have to say I love Fuzzy Navels and *Jager-Bombs.*


**getting ticket for the next flight out**

 <--- us by the end of the night (LOL)


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Dec 26, 2009)

^______^

I've been making a variation of a Fuzzy Navel called a Fuzzy Armadillo that I found in an old issue of a Southern Living magazine for the longest time...like, 7 years or so. There's only one ingredient different between them (the Fuzzy Armadillo has an extra one the Navel doesn't I think) and it's delicious!

I've also found a fruit juice blend available in the German grocery near me that almost completely hides the taste of any non-flavored alcohol! And as if that wasn't cool enough, it's made from all of the "dark fruits" like blueberries, pomegranates, etc and by itself is great for the skin!

Normally I cannot tolerate energy drinks as I'm prone to manic episodes as it is and caffeine, Taurine, and Guarana all make it worse. But somehow that shot of Jager in a Jager-Bomb negates the hypertension and instead just lets me stay up for HOURS and continue partying when I'd normally just metabolize all the spirits and pass out asleep. ^_^ Made for a fun night a few weeks ago with my niece!

You'll have to call me when you get to the airport, or you can just take a train down to my village, we have our own station! ^_^


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Jan 3, 2010)

So I got ahold of some Bacardi 151 rum. I've been experimenting a bit tonight and have concluded that it should not be combined with other liquors with a "tangy" after-taste, such as vodka or Cointreau (a nice orangey liquor). It goes well with "dark" fruit juices and mixes thereof (I tried Ocean Spray Cran-Pomegranate and was pleased with the results). Since these juices are also proported to be good for the skin, why not? ^_^

On a less jolly note, I have grown tired of waiting for Charley's new wheel to arrive. I ordered it in Early September, so that would make it almost 5 months since I ordered, and I have heard nothing from the owner of the business since my money was taken from my account and received. I didn't get any word from them even then, but at least PayPal was reliable enough to report that the $$ had changed hands successfully. 

the gentleman whom I bought the wheel from is known as Reaper on most hedgehog-related forums that he is a member of, and supposedly he suffered from a severe back/spinal injury in the Sept/Oct timefrome of 2009 and has been taking orders but not shipping wheels ever since. Last month a note was made on his website that there would be a 4-6 week delay (or some such time, may have been 6-8 weeks, I don't recall precisely) in delivery, but he still continues to take orders.

Some of those individuals who ordered in AUGUST have received their wheels, but not all, or at least, not all have reported in the forum I am a member of for me to know about them. I had an ex-boyfriend who's mother had to have surgery done on her spine and was confined to a hospital bed in her home for weeks. She could use the restroom herself, but that was about it, and I was around throughout her recovery, so I know how difficult it is for people who have back issues to get around. The fact that some people have their wheels and most don't suggests not only a poor management effort of the order backlog but also a possible filing problem. 

He said in one update (or someone else spoke to him and relayed this info) that his son was helping him....so why hasn't he given his son the login info for the forums (http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/) and given him updates to post for the members there, or put his son in charge of fielding e-mails to the business account as many people have been sending them at least weekly since they ordered their wheels with no reply....

Needless to say I'm pretty steamed as I'm looking to be a business-owner myself and I know this to be a terrible way to handle one. I understand not being able to function due to an injury; if that's the case he should have taken down his order form page, stopped accepting money, and given refunds to anyone who asked AFTER sending a mass e-mail update letting all know of the possible delay. But that's just me I'm afraid, too many people on the hedgie forums are loyal to him for me to post my furstrations outright though if I do say so myself I'm not as harsh as I could be seeing that I spent over 50 dollars and have yet to see the results almost 5 months later...>_>


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 3, 2010)

wow what an ordeal, I hope it all works out soon


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Jan 5, 2010)

Me too. I sent them an e-mail last night with my PayPal transaction number, name, e-mail accounts that could have been associated with the transaction, and my new address. I also mentioned a time frame that if the wheel cannot be shipped by the end of, that I would like a refund. I think it's more than generous to give someone 6 months to deliver a promised product.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sounds resonable to me.


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Feb 6, 2010)

Some new updates!

First, allow me to introduce the newest member of four furry family.

Bella the Russian Dwarf Hamster!


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Feb 6, 2010)

>_> I just wrote a whole post and it ate it, saying I only had .20 of an hour to edit? Is there an "Advanced reply" section for this forum, instead of just the quick replies?


----------



## myheart (Feb 10, 2010)

I have had that happen to me also. One time I made up an entire post entry for my blog with pics and stuff, went to post it, and poof it was gone. It doesn't happen as much as it used to, but I think there aresome glitches that still happen.

Anyhow, would love to see pics of Bella when you get the chance. And for that fact, pics of any furry- or non-furry kids would be great!!! 

btw, how is school going? The end is in sight, isn't it?

myheart


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm adding it back into my to-do list, which will hopefully mean something here pretty soon (just started my new ADHD meds today)! She's a total doll (Bella).

School is going very well. When my doctor started tapering me off my anti-depressant I got very sick; for a week I pretty much couldn't move any more than absolutely nessesary for food and bathroom breaks. As a result I fell way behind, and not only are my courses highly accelerated, I was taking 2 at once. Somehow, I managed to pull things together and get everything made up and turned in on time (and made A's in both classes to boot!) and then I have until the 15th off before my next class begins.

It was a very difficult time, since my body did not like letting go of that chemical one little bit, but it's finally over with, and my doctor and I decided on a new med to try and treat the physical part of the ADHD.

My next class is Flash, which kinda scares me since it's a very rich, complex program, but I've found some tutorials that I'm going to try out this weekend and see if I can better my understanding of the basics before class begins.

I'm slotted to graduate in July of this year, and am debating now as to whether or not I wish to pursue a Bachlor's degree now (immediately following the completion of my Associate's) or if I want to wait a few months and get my business started, or if I'm happy with just an associates and taking course as needed from here on out.

It's something I'm going to wait and see, because if the medication and therapy over the next few months help me improve my concentration and follow-through I know I could manage it...but I may also want to take some time and enjoy my new lease on life. 

I will get back and post some new pictures very soon, I think I will try writing up the text part of my post in Word, then paste it in here and quickly add my images and see if that staves off the "oops, too slow" forum bug that ate my last one. ^_^

Other good news includes my hubby being notified that he's promotable to sergeant if he does well at the promotion board this month! He already passed his PT test yesterday, so we're all hoping for the best. He gripes and grans and says he doesn't want the responsibility, but he already does the job at his current rank, so I think he deserves the respect and the pay raise that goes with it too!

~Katie


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 11, 2010)

YEAH congrats on the promotion!!!!


----------



## myheart (Feb 11, 2010)

So sorry to hear you had such problems with the detox from the last meds. Glad you survived and ready to start something new.

I am so excited for you and your schooling. Personally, I think you should continue on to your Bachelor's. It can be difficult to "find the time or money" if you take a break. But,you will have to feel out how the new meds will affect you before you really make up your mind on that.

Congrats on the A's in your two classes!!! inkelepht:I know you were worried about them and one of the instructors. Good for you pulling it all together!!!

Good news for hubby!! Keep us posted on what happens for him. It sucks to do the work and not be acknowledged for it. 

How are the kids? All doing well?

myheart


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Feb 11, 2010)

I "took a break" (mostly because I conceived my son at 18) between HS and college, and my difficulty was finding the right school for me once my life settled down (ie stable job after hubby joined the Army).

I think that I could pick it back up if I needed to, but my principle concern is not only the value of the BA on my resume, but also the amount of money it'll cost me in the ed with Student loans. Assuming conditions remain similar, I'd wind up with about 20k in loans (hopefully less, I'm halving the amount of financial aid that I got for this degree b/c we're not quite so broke anymore). Do I really want/need that extra 2 years if I'm going to spend the remainder of my life paying it off? 

Then there's the fact that I'm going to be registering my own business and will being doing the self-employed thing for at least a few years in order to see if it takes off...therefore it would really be finding out if the BA courses are going to help me in any way to accomplish this goal, or if it would just be something that looked good on paper.

Like I said before I've got some serious thinking to do, and alot of it will depend on my meds and therapy and how well I can manage to integrate my "home" and "work" life...ie get the dishes and laundry done while still getting work done for my business. I have to buy my web hosting again for the year...bleh.

My instructors for the past two classes were very intelligent men who were well versed in their subject matter, but one could not give a lecture to save his life and it was sheer torture listening to my 2x weekly chats for that one.

I've never had the instructor I have for my next class before, so we'll see how it goes.

All the kids are doing well. I've even found a friend for my son to go play with for a few hours a week, the lady I found has a young daughter and also no other friends with kids, so she's agreed that up to 6 hours a week @ 4 bucks an hour would be great to help them socialize and get to know another little person.

My kitties are happy as heck, they're very mellow and well-adjusted. One or the other is always in my lap or sitting on the arm of my chair. They sense my stress levels, and they also coddle me when I'm sick. ^_^

Charley will soon be getting a new light and a custom-made cover for his cage to help keep the heat in since it's been so effing cold here lately.

Edward has been showing off his new close-space binky hop after his hutch got a thorough cleaning and all new wood shavings. He seemed a little down the other day, so I took him out and cleaned out his hutch, gave him a good brushing, and he's been a happy little clam ever since.

I'm going to try getting the pictures of Bella to post tomorrow, took total advantage of my new meds and almost have a 3 week backlog of dishes done! Laundry takes longer b/c the machine's capacity is half that of an average US machine, and then the dryer works differently, sucking the water out of things and storing it in a basin I have to dump out each load. Means that a normal load of laundry takes about 4 hours+ to do, more if it's towels or blue jeans. >_>

So far, so good. ^_^


----------



## myheart (Feb 11, 2010)

*Edwards_Mommy wrote: *


> ...Means that a normal load of laundry takes about 4 hours+ to do, more if it's towels or blue jeans. >_>
> 
> So far, so good. ^_^



:shock:That's energy efficiency for you.... Sorry, I like to get the laundry done, like, yesterday (lol), not ten days from now.

When I went for my BA, there were a number of non-trads who were just taking one class either per year, or per semester depending on what fit their schedule/funds. That might be something to think about to keep your foot in the water, so to speak. I miss taking classes and have been thinking about picking something up again. Not necessarily credits toward a degree, but just to remind me that my brain still works. 

Will check in for pics. Don't forget pics of your adorable son!!


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Feb 11, 2010)

Unfortunately unless I go for full-time staus, I don't qualify for a number of grants and scholarships that have allowed me to get this far, and I'm not sure how it would affect my loans. I'm also finicky about these kinds of things; it's usually either all or nothing. ^_^

Speaking of all or nothing, I just realized hubby doesn't work tomorrow and he's home to watch the baby, it's relaxing bath time!


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 11, 2010)

YEAH have a blast in the bath...that is a wonderful feeling


----------



## Edwards_Mommy (Feb 11, 2010)

It is...especially when you have time to take care of all the fun extras like an in-shower facial, extra conditioner time...^_^


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 11, 2010)

Mani - Pedi...Sea Salt Scrub...Loofah...awww i am feeling relaxed just thinking about it


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 13, 2010)

I am glad you were able to pull things together for your classes. 

Good luck to your husbandwith the promotion board.


----------

